# DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting March 18th in Plano



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on Saturday March 18th at the home of Michael McDowell (mscotty12321) in Plano. The meeting will be from 1-3 p.m and Michael has indicated that he would like to discuss treating fish diseases in the planted tank. The 2017 $20 annual membership is now due and is payable at the meeting. 
Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes.
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I suggest a panel discussion of fish diseases, with members present sharing their experience.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. I have a couple of fish books that have chapters on various fish diseases that might also help to identify a particular disease or parasite.

I will hopefully have some TDS meters (awaiting delivery from China) to bring for door prizes and maybe a few Buce cuttings and a bag of endlers to add to the door prize selections.

If there are any plant requests, make them here in our club section. I will be bringing some Bacopa, small amount of java fern, starter amount of fissidens (about small marble size), one or two healthy stems each of Ludwigia Cuba and Limnophila Aromatica and both require CO2, heavy dosing and high light. I could also part with a few Crypts out of my low light 90 (mid size and darker coloring) and my high light 65 (taller and broader bright green leafs). 

I have plenty of endlers to bring if anyone wants any. I'm currently growing out more red wag swords and don't have any extra males to make a trio. Got lots of females though if you want a couple that are producing babies to raise. I could scrape up two sets.

While doing my water change I found some Cyperus Helferi daughter plants I could offer along with Bolbitis (African Fern) single stalk.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not sharing my aquatic plants for this meeting because one tank has some sort of fish leprosy that I hope somebody can confidently diagnose. 
I do have some terrestrial plants if anyone is interested. I have several "spineless" prickly pear pads that root easily. I also have a small bur oak sapling in a pot. I can dig up some heartleaf skullcap plants, if there is an interest.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I forgot who the member I was talking to jan. pope or pole about his wifes outback having some motor problems. don't forget to bring it to the meeting or the swap meet tomorrow so I can take a look at it. 

I'd like to get some more java fern normal, and narrow leaf. along with some rotella incida if any one has some to spare thank you. will also want to ask some filter questions. 

I also invited bender is awesome mike as a guest. he says since this one is close he is going to try to make it, as I know he wants to join, but his work has kept him busy.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it to the meeting after a long absence due to running my business. I'll see what I have plant wise to bring. If anyone is interested, I have a large number of Ameca Splendens available for free to club members. Native to Mexico they're mostly extinct in the wild and exist only in the hobby. They're live bearers, have a lot of personality, cool fish. 

I'm looking for a deal on dither fish, ideally 50-100 Cardinals that have been quarantined and are stable if anyone knows a good source. I had a great school but lost them to ich a while back. Tried to rebuild the population from Houston Aquarium Warehouse a month ago but something was bad in his tank (he said the air bubbler had gotten loose overnight) and the majority died within a day of getting them. Happy to pay (~$1 each), just want to be sure they're stable. 

I'd love some Riccia if anyone has some. Also interested in rosette, ferns or mosses... I have moderate light, CO2 and use PPS. I'm toying with breaking out the old metal halides I used in the past but need to balance time spent on upkeep with my business.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh, I'd also love cherry (or other color) shrimp, as they were lost to the ICH treatment. Can pay if needed.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the advice on my leper colony and the medication offers. FYI the PAR meter was left behind. I can bring it to the next meeting if no one needs it before then. I hope I do not forget that I have it. I am not sure who the keeper is. I see Michael's name on an envelope inside the bag.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Michael. My fault, I forgot the PAR meter. Next meeting will be at Rift to Reef in Flower Mound in May. You are welcome to use the PAR meter if you would like to check your light output in your tanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Michael, thanks again for hosting! I will watch our forums, and if anyone wants to use the PAR meter before the next meeting, I will contact you.

I really hope you figure out what is wrong with your tiger barbs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I might want to use it to test these bulbs I got off amazon. hell 10 T5 h.o. bulbs for 20 dollars plus shipping wasn't bad. but don't know what type of par they put out.


----------

